
Slides: What's Coming in Go 1.13 - mvdan
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/e/2PACX-1vRo5urog_B76BcnQbIo7I391MZUKFj7l3gku6hypJ-WK1KCFw40A7BiM6NOVsqD17sA9jS7GyzCfnN4/pub
======
helsinki
Do you know when the change request cutoff date is? I have a WIP that is
almost finished and I would like to get it in before 1.13 is no longer
accepting new code.

~~~
mvdan
See [https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Go-Release-
Cycle](https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Go-Release-Cycle). We're one month
into the three-month freeze, so it's unlikely that new features are going to
be merged in before the tree reopens.

Bugfixes are still welcome, though, as long as they're safe enough for 1.13.

------
tunedmystic
cool

